# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  اوقات الدعاء المستجاب باذن الله

## عمر عمان

ما احوجنا للدعاء والبحث عن مواطن الاجابه 
أوقات الدعاء المستجاب وأماكنه كثيرة جداً وهذه جملة منها : 

1. ليلة القدر فقد ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال لعائشة لما قالت له : أرأيت إن علمت أي ليلة ليلة القدر ، ما أقول فيها ؟ 
قال : قولي " اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عني ". 

2. الدعاء في جوف الليل وهو وقت السحر ووقت النزول الإلهي فإنه سبحانه يتفضل على عباده فينزل ليقضي حاجاتهم ويفرج كرباتهم فيقول : " من يدعوني فأستجيب له ، من يسألني فأعطيه ، من يستغفرني فأغفر له"

3. دبر الصلوات المكتوبات وفي حديث أبي أمامة " قيل يا رسول الله أي الدعاء أسمع؟ قال جوف الليل الآخر ، ودبر الصلوات المكتوبات" . 
وقد اختلف في دبر الصلوات - هل هو قبل السلام أو بعده ؟. 

4. بين الأذان والإقامة فقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ( لا يرد الدعاء بين الأذان والإقامة)

5. عند النداء للصلوات المكتوبة وعند التحام الصفوف في المعركة كما في حديث سهل بن سعد مرفوعاً : " ثنتان لا تردان ، أو قلما تردان الدعاء عند النداء وعند البأس حين يلحم بعضهم بعضاً" 

6. عند نزول الغيث كما في حديث سهل بن سعد مرفوعاً إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ثنتان ما تردان : ( الدعاء عند النداء وتحت المطر)

7. في ساعة من الليل كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام :" إن في الليل ساعة لا يوافقها مسلم يسأل خيراً من أمر الدنيا والآخرة إلا أعطاه إياه وذلك كل ليلة" 

8. ساعة يوم الجمعة . 
فقد ذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الجمعة فقال : ( فيه ساعة لا يوافقها عبد مسلم قائم يصلي يسأل الله تعالى شيئاً إلا أعطاه إياه ) وأشار بيده يقللها . 

9. عند شرب زمزم فعن جابر رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " ماء زمزم لما شرب له ". 

10.في السجود قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أقرب ما يكون العبد من ربه وهو ساجد فأكثروا الدعاء 

11. عند سماع صياح الديكة لحديث : " إذا سمعتم صياح الديكة فاسألوا الله من فضله ، فإنها رأت ملكاً " 

12. عند الدعاء بـ" لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين " وقد صح عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنه قال : " دعوة ذي النون إذ دعا بها وهو في بطن الحوت : لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ، لم يدع بها رجل مسلم في شيء قط إلا استجاب الله له " 

13. إذا وقعت عليه مصيبة فدعا بـ "إنا لله إنا إليه راجعون اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي وأخلف لي خيراً منها ") عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : "ما من مسلم تصيبه مصيبة فيقول ما أمره الله : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي وأخلف لي خيراً منها إلا أخلف الله له خيراً منها " 

14. دعاء الناس بعد قبض روح الميت ففي الحديث أن النبي صلى الله دخل على أبي سلمة وقد شق بصره فأغمضه ثم قال : " إن الروح إذا قبض تبعه البصر ، فضج ناس من أهله فقال : لا تدعوا على أنفسكم إلا بخير ؛ فإن الملائكة يؤمنون على ما تقولون " 

15. الدعاء عند المريض : عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها أنها قالت : قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا حضرتم المريض فقولوا خيراً فإن الملائكة يؤمنون على ما تقولون .. قالت : فلما مات أبو سلمة أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت : إن أبا سلمة قد مات، فقال لي : قولي : اللهم اغفر لي وله وأعقبني منه عقبى حسنة " قالت : فقلت فأعقبني الله من هو خير لي منه ، محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم ". 

16. دعوة المظلوم وفي الحديث : " واتق دعوة المظلوم فإنه ليس بينها وبين الله حجاب "
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : " دعوة المظلوم مستجابة وإن كان فاجراً ؛ ففجوره على نفسه " 

17. دعاء الوالد لولده – أي : لنفعه - ودعاء الصائم في يوم صيامه ودعوة المسافر فقد صح عن نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " ثلاث دعوات لا ترد : دعوة الوالد لولده ، ودعوة الصائم ودعوة المسافر " 

18. دعوة الوالد على ولده – أي : لضرره - ففي الحديث الصحيح : " ثلاث دعوات مستجابات : دعوة المظلوم ، ودعوة المسافر ، ودعوة الوالد على ولده " 

19. دعاء الولد الصالح لوالديه كما ورد في الحديث : ( إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث : صدقة جارية ، أو ولد صالح يدعو له أو علم ينتفع به ) .

20. الدعاء بعد زوال الشمس قبل الظهر فعن عبد الله بن السائب – رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله كان يصلي أربعاً بعد أن تزول الشمس قبل الظهر وقال : " إنها ساعة تفتح فيها أبواب السماء وأحب أن يصعد لي فيها عمل صالح "

21. الدعاء عند الاستيقاظ من الليل وقول الدعاء الوارد في ذلك فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من تعارّ ( أي : استيقظ ) من الليل فقال : " لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ثم قال : اللهم اغفر لي – أو دعا – استجيب له فإن توضأ وصلى قبلت صلاته " 

جعلني الله واياكم ممن يستجاب لهم وغفر الله ذنبنا واسكننا فسيح جناته

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيك الف عافية وان شاء الله بميزان حسناتك اخي..
 :SnipeR (8):

----------


## محمد العزام

يجزيك الخير

----------

